# My stuff is STILL out there for ya all..



## HalloweenHouseParty

This is a very nice gesture, but like others have said, it's often a waste of time to download material without knowing what you're downloading. In other words, proper labeling of files is crucial. I know it's time consuming, but any chance you can clean up the file names a bit more? I do appreciate the categories you have created, but downloading something called "Track No01.mp3" under the "New" category is just silly (unless you have unlimited time to download and audition everything).


----------



## JustWhisper

HalloweenHouseParty said:


> This is a very nice gesture, but like others have said, it's often a waste of time to download material without knowing what you're downloading. In other words, proper labeling of files is crucial. I know it's time consuming, but any chance you can clean up the file names a bit more? I do appreciate the categories you have created, but downloading something called "Track No01.mp3" under the "New" category is just silly (unless you have unlimited time to download and audition everything).


I guess I am missing something? I use this site a lot and everything I see has a name. I got a lot of great new sounds for this year. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## meltdown211

I think you need to look again...everything has been catagorized into folders...and wow...1 file in the "new" folder that does NOT have a name and your making a stink about it?

If its reeeeally that much trouble to play 1 file to hear it because the label is not there..wow..I guess my effort of playing, editing, creating, uploading, etc obviously means absolutely nothing to you. I apologize for the 1 file that is mis-labeled...

Thanks justwhisper for your support and I have some NEW stuff to upload for the gang!


----------



## Gothikim

Melty has awesome tracks. A 10-20 character filename may not perfectly describe a track longer than about 5 seconds, but it was good enough for me 

Thanks, Meltdown!


----------



## SmartHaunts44

Meltdown forget about HalloweenHouseParty, you have an incredible array of sounds that I'm sure I won't be the only one to enjoy using as open sourced/credited material. Tons of gold in that collection, great job and thanks for sharing with the community.


----------



## meltdown211

Thanks guys!! I appreciate that! Thought maybe I was out of touch or something!! I just added 2 new folders for you 1 is called "Haunt world" and the other is "Nightmare on E street" both have some excellent stuff to add...In the "Nightmare" folder...try the "Jesse and kris" file...its pretty good for a specific room...has a bit of "panic" in it....

The other folder is a continuous ambiant night scene in a graveyard or cellar..i love it.


----------



## Rich B

Thanks for all the great shares Meltie!


----------



## Dark lord

Uh & the fact that the site also has a preview listen feature for each..........


----------



## phil121

Excellent collection of sounds
thanks for sharing  i have used a whole bunch for my MIB

thanks again

Phil


----------



## Sauron the Great

WOW, some dark and scary stuff out, I LOVE IT, THANKS!


----------



## ScarySounds

Thanks for sharing, I think 4shared is a pretty awesome upload site better than rapidshare and megaupload. I feel like reuploading the stuff on my blog on that site. Keep up the good work. Also I will add your link to my blog if that's ok with you.


----------



## meltdown211

You bet cha!! Feel free to share with all!!


----------



## CampCrystalLake

Hi! I wanted to say thanks for the music and wanted to ask a question.

Can these files be burned right to a CD or do you have to do something to them first after you download it of course?

Sorry not to good with the music files thing.

Thanks


----------



## meltdown211

Most of the files are in MP3 format, if you want them to play in your CD player they need to be converted to .wav files. They have some free software out there to convert them or if you have NERO, that software will do the conversion automatically.

Google: free mp3 to wav software and see what comes up for you!


----------



## BobbyA

Thank you so much for sharing, these are great.


----------



## Comfortkittie

Deadkids gravecast is amazing!!! I love it. I am doing a sample on a CD and listen to them to and from work to see what ones cling in my brain. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## wackychimp

Excellent! I'll be using several of these this year. Thanks!


----------



## vonroll

Very Awesome!! Thank you Meltdown. I love the swamp and the different ambient sounds. You rock. Plain and simply rock. 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## LadyRohan

These are great! Thanx. Snagging a few.


----------



## rxnb90

Thank you for posting the sounds!!!!


----------



## 4ToUov

Posted it before & post it again......

Awesome sounds,time consuming,but well worth the work/wait.

Again thanxx a lot man!!

btw.... Awesome Nightmare on E street adition!!


----------



## kathymn

Hi Melty-
I'm originally from 'just outside Detroit' too. 
Say, I tried going to your music site. I don't have any experience with sharing sites like yours, but it appeared to be down for maintenance. Will it be back up anytime soon? It sounds like it would be perfect for my cemetery sound effects! Awfully nice of you to share.


----------



## jeremydbrooks

Great collection, thanks!


----------



## Dragonomine

Wow there's so much there! What would you suggest for trick or treat night? To go with a cemetery and dungeon?


----------



## One eyed Mick

meltdown211, 

Your Pirate audio tracks are GREAT! I used them last year (Played on a loop through iTunes on my computer) and many of my visitors commented on them.....

They really added to the effect (And success!!!) of my Haunted pirate ship display!

Thanks for everything matey.....!!!


----------



## Singingchris t

*Free Music*

Ok, maybe I'm just a dummy, but where do you put the password in when attempting to download....

What's the log-in "ID"


----------



## Singingchris t

Oops, I am a dummy...I figured it out...

Thanks so much for this awesome collection


----------



## Sauron the Great

MANY thanks AGAIN for the listing! As I dwell more and more into your collection, it gets better and better! Some real dark and creepy stuff you have. I usually just play music with some scary sounds mixed in, it is amazing how much ambiance it gives, but I found a 20 min cemetery background that is PERFECT. I will be playing this along with the music, MANY THANKS for your collection sharing!


----------



## kathymn

Sauron, which cemetery track are you using? Also, may I ask you a question about downloading?.......


----------



## kathymn

I thought I downloaded the track correctly, but now I can't seem to find it anywhere in my computer. I use a macbook. 

Thanks


----------



## buckles

*This is a great resource! GO MI HAUNTERS!*

Awesome... I am downloading it all... I should share some of mine with you. I have looped the theme to Dexter in some of my music this year... Let me know if you are interested. Your soundz are great!


----------



## Sauron the Great

kathymn said:


> Sauron, which cemetery track are you using? Also, may I ask you a question about downloading?.......


Its called "Pro Haunt Graveyard enviro.mp3" ....... It may be a bit more then you wanted, lots of scary bumps and screams, LOVE IT!

Look in a DOWNLOAD or TEMP file, its usually located there.....


----------



## Dark lord

kathymn said:


> I thought I downloaded the track correctly, but now I can't seem to find it anywhere in my computer. I use a macbook.
> 
> Thanks


Try downloading it again, but before you "save" it look at were /folder it is putting it & cancel download, then go that spot..... I use mac lately & have misplaced a few times myself,..LoL


----------



## meltdown211

Hey Kathy, go ahead and ask, im here too and can help! What did you need?


----------



## meltdown211

Pro Haunt Graveyard was one of my first creations using Cool Edit Pro. I still love that one too!! I may end up using that one in my haunt this year too!!

Try listening to the "Haunted World" stuff..great dark ambiant stuff...lord thats good...

Buckles, send me some of your stuff and label it so you get credit for it!! OR creat an account in 4shared and ill grab it there!


----------



## 112Haunt

Wow, any type of ambient sound or noise a haunter could want! Thank you very much Meltdown! I spent a couple hours listening to them and the only problem I'm having is selecting which ones for my haunt.


----------



## meltdown211

I just wanted to say "Thank You" for everyone who has visited and said "thanks" to me! That sure makes it all worthwhile and motivates me to find new and better sounds to make our Haunts just that much better!

I just wanted to say "Thank You" to everyone!


----------



## Lenore

Oh these are awesome! Me and my boyfriend were looking for some sounds to use in our Halloween party but didn´t find enough of them or good enough - before this! So here´s a thank you from Finland also! We really appreciate this and im sure my guests will too.


----------



## Dragonomine

I DL all of the best of the best. Just about to burn. Very nice!


----------



## strublay

Hey Melt, THANK YOU.
You LITERALLY saved a prop from sucking. 
not even kidding.
Thank you!


----------



## VexFX

Thanks for sharing the files, that's some really good quality stuff!


----------



## Striker33

the 38 Minute loop in the best of the best is Awesome! Loved it.


----------



## meltdown211

Your so welcome!!! Now lets go get um for Halloween!!!!!!!


----------



## talkingcatblues

You said it! Between yours and Darklord's efforts, I've got the neighbors completely freaked by the crazy random looping SFX going on at my house right now! Thanks and happy halloween!


----------



## halloween71

Thank you for the audio!!!


----------



## Garnet Dragon

Thanks Meltdown! I didn't find this thread till after Halloween, but I am downloading and planning for next year already. (yeah, I'm a nerd- but a happy nerd!) 
Thanks again!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

I chose certain tracks from your section. thanks for having it open!


----------



## Northrad

Thanks Meltdown.
I'm only able to download the lone file Graveyard wind.mp3. Anything in a folder requires a "paid" 4Shared user account. Is that the same for everyone? I have a free account but I find that strange. Are all of you paid subscribers to the service? I can't even browse within the folders online to see the goodies inside.

Maybe the Site changed rules?


----------



## rxnb90

Northrad -you are downloading individual files, not whole folders, is that correct? 

Downloading whole folders is premium, downloading individual files should work although they drag you thru the annoying "wait 34 seconds" just to try and push you into buying a membership. But if you are willing to wait for each file, you should be able to download as many as you want. I just downloaded "BlackAmbiancelooped5" and "HOVER-Poltergeist_Swarms.html" as a test, and they worked fine. 

To download individual files, open a folder, click on the green arrow on the far right side under the "download" column, wait for the virus screen and then click the blue "download now" link, wait the number of seconds they make you wait, then click "download file now"


----------



## Northrad

Thanks rxnb90!

Your advice encouraged me to try the site again. This time from a different computer and 'boom' there were all those files to select one at a time. The site just behaves funny on my computer. After one download I have to refresh the whole page from the browser again to expand the content of the folders to choose another file. I wasn't able to see inside different folders when I clicked on them. The fix for me is to "refresh to webpage" if I have already downloaded one item to see in another folder.


Oh! And thanks again Meltdown for sharing all that good stuff!

-Northrad

---


----------



## Johan

Thanks again for this!


----------



## Regions Beyond

Amazing resource and great stuff in there...thank you so much Meltdown! I am going to be a while looking through it all...


----------



## Candee

Thank you!


----------



## znelson710

dang these are amazing!


----------



## Verse 13

Great library! Thanks for keeping the Halloween spirit alive!


----------



## chef

Meltdown211,

Thanks a bunch! New to the site, and your Pirate sounds will be rocking my haunt this year. Keep it up.

-chef


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Wow, great collection! Thanks so much, I'll have to upload some of mine too. I have some great material also, including some real EVP sessions (which ofc, need editing)


----------



## obcessedwithit

awesome, gotta few for my kids zombie playground, been looking for these sounds THANKS A BUNCH!!!!


----------



## FatRanza

*Thanks!*

Just found this, what an incredible resource of sounds! Thank you Meltdown!


----------



## scottfamily5

These are awesome and so well organized, very generous of you! Thanks

Jalesa


----------



## tweety16_6

thanks for all these, downloaded some of them. you have a pretty big collection. 
i'm just starting..lol


----------



## Si-cotik

do you have to sign up to get these? everytime i hit the download button i get a pay for memebership to download sign. no big deal just curious

edit: nevermind I figured it out...i'm such an idiot sometimes..lol


----------



## Sauron the Great

Still an awesome collection of Halloween sounds, THANKS!


----------



## meltdown211

Glad everyone is still using them!! I will try and get some more good stuff up before it gets too close to Halloween!!


----------



## Dark lord

Well there you are........ thought you were lost in the great dark hole of a cheese wheel & i was going to have to create a new chant audio to pull you out....??!!?? LoL

Glad to see you back for Oct !!


----------



## Phantom Blue

Thank you so much for sharin', these be great.

PB


----------



## meltdown211

Yep, im back!! Glad to see ya DL!! Holy cow look at your post count!!! You been very busy!! I actually have been in a 12 step program for "Cheese Wheel Addicts" horrible thing to deal with...Im still only on step 4..but ill get thru it!! LOL...cheese wheel....


----------



## Dark lord

Step 4 huh.......brutal..  ..LoL ya post count & my audio files.....!?! Good to see ya back here, missed ya buddy


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Great collection, the whisper ones are really creepy, thanks Melty


----------



## Lurks in the shadows

Melty, you have saved me a lot of time and effort!!!
Great tracks!
Thank you!!!


----------



## Arronaf

Melty a big thank you for all the amazing sound files!


----------



## Hallowdean

Your hard work and sharing are very much appreciated


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

I got some great tracks from you before, but I'm gonna see if there's anything new since then,


----------



## Sauron the Great

Still loving this collection!!


----------



## vonroll

I use at least one of your tracks every year. Thanks Meltdown! 
Fantastic collection of work.


----------



## rusty386

wow that is a nice collection , thanks for sharing i have bookmarked that one


----------



## 52475

Unfortunately for me, none of the wait twenty seconds buttons work on Firefox...and IE, which I never use, takes me to ads upon ads when simply clicking "listen". Not sure if the 4share picked up a virus, or just doesn't work for my computer. When I listened to some of your tracks via Firefox, I was sad to learn I can't download any of them. 

Perhaps, if sometime in the future you feel so inclined...a "best of" selection to Souncloud?  Not that your efforts aren't appreciated. Very nice collection!


----------



## meltdown211

This is honestly the first I have heard of this. I just used the link, not signed in, and downloaded a couple with no problems. When you click on a link, you WILL have to wait a few second as this is their requirement to download as a free user. You can "listen" to the clip or directly below it click download, FREE USER to save it to your computer. They have soooooo much advertising anymore with 10 "download here" ads everywhere but unfortunately I don't have control of that.

Thanks for the Kudos and I hope you can get some of them downloaded!!


----------



## Dark lord

Hey Melty, nice to see you crawl out of your coffin & pop in here ! LoL Hope life has been slaving you well  

I stopped using 4shared site, too many prob's & advert's for peep's & continuous download prob's some members had.......
They just don't make Cheese wheels like they used too, eh Melty........  

Happy Hauntings buddy !


----------



## Schattenmann

"You must enter a password to access this folder."


----------



## Sauron the Great

I have used your awesome stuff before but now it is asking for me to download stuff I do not want, can you just send me the file?

PLEASE LET ME KNOW!

THANKS!


----------



## meltdown211

Unfortunately I don't know what 4shared is doing with their site. I cant even get into MY site right now! I think its time to find a new host for the sound files!! Stand by!


----------

